# Uber vs Lyft Interface



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Which interface do you like better? Why?
I think Uber is MUCH easier to us. I don't like that Lyft doesn't show me the riders name before i pick them up. I have to hit the down arrow on the upper right to find the rider's name. Unless there's a setting I can change.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Which interface do you like better? Why?
> I think Uber is MUCH easier to us. I don't like that Lyft doesn't show me the riders name before i pick them up. I have to hit the down arrow on the upper right to find the rider's name. Unless there's a setting I can change.


Lyft shows me the riders name on the request before I accept it.

To be honest, I almost wish they didn't, my acceptance rate would be much higher


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

I prefer Uber....One complaint about Lyft is that it does not show the complete address while you’re approaching. It‘s not displayed until you are right on top of it. I want to see the house/apartment number as I make the last turn onto the street.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> I prefer Uber....One complaint about Lyft is that it does not show the complete address while you're approaching. It's not displayed until you are right on top of it. I want to see the house/apartment number as I make the last turn onto the street.


 I prefer Lyft. You can always touch the little menu on the lower left to review the complete address and name of the rider. The main reason I like Lyft is better navigation and a whole lot more business... about 70-80 percent of my rides are on Lyft. And I can see the destination once I arrive... don't have to wait until I start the ride.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I think they both have their goods and bads. But Uber has one problem that is almost intolerable for me. The go offline button is in the same place as the new ride notifications. I can't tell you how many times I've accepted a lyft ride, and while trying to go offline on Uber gotten a ride request that I end up accepting because of that. And it pisses me off to no end. So.. Uber may have a more user friendly overall ui, but I prefer lyft's because it doesn't usually make me angry.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't like not knowing the drivers name as I'm approaching the pickup, so Lyft is bad there. I don't like how to go off line with Uber, so it's bad there! lol I do, however, think Uber is much more user friendly. But, just like anything else, there is a learning curve to both.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I don't like not knowing the drivers name as I'm approaching the pickup, so Lyft is bad there. I don't like how to go off line with Uber, so it's bad there! lol I do, however, think Uber is much more user friendly. But, just like anything else, there is a learning curve to both.


Damn lyft trying to tell you your name! &#128545;&#128540;


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Damn lyft trying to tell you your name! &#128545;&#128540;


LOL! I meant the rider's name! This is too funny! Thanks for pointing it out!


----------

